# Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz



## Mario23 (18. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag, liebe Teichfreunde...

Ich bin neu hier und hab ein paar fragen an euch, insbesondere zu meiner Schwimmteichplanung. (mit Kois)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mit dem Teichbau angefangen und konnte ihn dieses Jahr erst wieder aufnehmen, da mich der Winter erwischt hatte.

Die maße des Teiches sind 8m x 4m x 2m/1,50....
Ich habe 2 BA verbaut dazu habe ich einen "Aquael Teichfilter EXTREME 50", "Lifetech Teichpumpe SPB-611 11500 l/h". 
In einer Ecke des Teiches habe ich vor ein Wasserfall zu bauen und in ihnen das "Pumpenhäuschen"...
 
Daneben kommt ein Sonnterrasse (7m x 3-4m) aus __ douglasie hin...  
 
ein paar bilder habe ich mit angehangen, damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Nun möchte ich noch ein vorfilter einsetzten und diesen möglichst selber bauen... weil das budget  ist fast aufgebraucht und die filter sind ja sau teuer. 
Hab mir ein plan gemacht und hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob der umsetzbar ist oder nicht. Zeichnung hab ich mit beigefühgt.
  
Hier ist mein problem, der Überlaufschutz...

Ein Wandskimmer kommt auch noch auf die linke Seite (mittig)
Der Bachlauf wird neu gemacht und fördert die nötigen Nährstoffe (denke ich oder was meint ihr)
 
Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen meine Sachlage schildern und würde mich über hilfe und tipps von euch sehr freuen... 

MFG schirmi


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallöchen,

schön euch hier auch endlich zu sehen. Wird aber auch Zeit. Na soweit schaut es ja ganz gut aus und den Rest schaue ich mir dann in Natura an und mecker dann. *grins

Ich sehe gerade du bist im falschen Bereich gelandet, hättest in die Rubrik "Bau eines Teiches" oder "Schwimmteich" gehört, aber da wird dich bestimmt einer der Moderatoren hin schieben.


----------



## Mario23 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

hi thundergirl 
wird auch mal zeit, dass du bald mal vorbei kommst! :beten


----------



## Mario23 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Nun hab ich ein Problem mit der Befestigung der Folie am Rasen und dem Beton... Hat da jemand ein Tipp für mich?


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Hi Mario, 
wie sind denn die Wände des Schwimmteichs gemacht - verputzt...?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Mario23 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Hi Stefan,
die hälfte des Teiches ist mit Sandkante und die andere hälfte mit 35-40cm tiefen fundament. Wegen dem geplanten Wasserfall und der Sonnenterrasse.


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Hi Mario,
die Frage drängt sich auf: Hält das denn?


----------



## Mario23 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Das fundament ja.... (das was oben auf den bildern zu sehen ist.
Mit den Sand bin ich mir nicht so sicher... wollte dort ein kleinen (ca. 70-80cm) Rand mit Naturstein legen und verfugen...


----------



## Mario23 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

P.s: Wasser ist fast komplett drin... Warte nur noch auf die Wandskimmer und dann wird er komlett voll gelassen!


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

.. und wenn der Sand ins Rutschen kommt - dann sackt er hinter der Folie nach unten, oder?


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Ich würde Metallkanten nutzen. Es gibt in den Baumärkten solche Blechkanten, direkt für die Gartengestaltung beim Bau von Kieszonen, die du der Länge nach an der Übergangskante zum Rasen einarbeiten kannst. Dann könntest du die Folie bis dort ran legen und dann mit deinen Steinen oder einfachen Kies wiederum abdecken. So umgehst du auch jegliche Kapillarwirkung. Die Folie am Beton kannst du m.M.n. einfach drauf legen und dann ebenfalls mit Steinen abdecken.


----------



## Mario23 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Danke für die Tipps Zacky....
Ich hab mich jetz entschieden die komplette Teichumrandung mit Beton zu machen... Ca 50cm tief und 50cm breit. Somit habe ich auch ne gute Grunlage für die Natursteinplatten die drumherum kommen sollen! Und somit hab ich auch weniger Probleme mit abrutschenden Sand.


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

...gerne doch... wenn du fetig hast, zeigst du uns auch Bilder!? :beten


----------



## Mario23 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Schwimmteich mit Koibesatz*

Werd ich selbstverständlich machen  Dies wochenende werden die Wandskimmer montiert...


----------

